

Loss of Extended Work Permit Could Hurt International STEM Students - deepuj
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/19/loss-of-extended-post-graduation-work-permit-could-hurt-international-stem-students/

======
sgarg26
A major source of talent for educated workers is at risk. This is the visa
that many of the brightest use to explore startups. I feel like this a major
pathway that people from outside this country dabble in exploring the American
dream.

